# Small dendrobiums



## Marc (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm currently looking into expanding my collection with some different orchids as well. I've recently grown an interest in various smaller dendrobiums. 

I currently have the following plants:
- A few kingianums ( 2 big pots and 2 small pots with keiki's )
- Dendrobium fleckerii
- Dendrobium speciosum var. pedunculatum 

In the coming period the following plants will join my collection
- Dendrobium kingianum var. alba 
- Dendrobium moniliforme

Now I'm wondering what other species of Dendrobium there are who can be grown on windowsills? I know that Glen Decker has lot's of different forms of moniliforme but outside of that?

Plants shouldn't grow too big as growing space is limited.
I'm not able to handle warm growers either, intermediate is the best I can provide.

edit:

I consider it a plus if they are fragrant.


----------



## Pete (Dec 4, 2011)

there are tons, literally, of small dendrobiums
_D. cuthbertsonii
D. dicheoides
D. jenkinsii
D. laevifolium
D. oligophyullum
D. rigidum
D. bellatulum_
come to mind quickly. theres got to be another 100 that stay under 6"


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2011)

Pete said:


> there are tons, literally, of small dendrobiums
> _D. cuthbertsonii
> D. dicheoides
> D. jenkinsii
> ...



Thanks for the response Pete, but there is another issue that allready crossed my mind while writing the post but somehow I forgot.

Species like cuthbertsonii and the dendro's that are closely related to it are allready difficult enough for more experienced people with various special growing areas for these species. So I don't want to start spending money on these.

Still I'll check the other names that you posted and see what googles comes up with.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 4, 2011)

Den. tobaiense? 

Loves cool to intermediate conditions and a stunning flower, but not the easiest thing to grow.


----------



## Gcroz (Dec 4, 2011)

Den. unicum is small, roughly the same size as our kingianums. I love the orange fragrant flower unicum have. I think they're very easy too!


----------



## koshki (Dec 4, 2011)

aberrans is a very cute mini. I didn't realize just how cute the blooms were until I took some photos, and got to see them enlarged. Charming! I also like my laevefolium very much.


----------



## koshki (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, and a small (but not mini) den that I've come to enjoy is atroviolaceum and some of its hybrids. They bloom multiple times from the tops of new and older growths. Gotta love plants that keep blooming on older canes!


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2011)

D. lichenastrum is teenie, and very un Dendrobium like.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2011)

Den. gregulus: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11892
Den. tetragonum: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11804


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 4, 2011)

There's also lanyiae, similar to unicum but with more twisted petals.


----------



## hardy (Dec 5, 2011)

Dendrobium leonis - small and cute habit, the flower has strong and pure vanilla scent, it smells like vanilla ice cream! It can bloom several times a year, sporadically. The flowers are short-lived though, they last for up to a week only.

Dendrobium prostratum - even tinier species, it's like a miniature replica of D. leonis, and reputedly vanilla-scented too (mine is yet to bloom).


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the input so far, will look into the names mentioned so far and see what demands they have regarding culture. Looks like I will be able to expand my shopping list soon.

And next year will start with two nice Orchid events ( Orchilim + Bad Salzufelen ) so I better start saving and getting rid of plants that I don't really need.


----------

